# Pictures of Lucky the chihuahua (maybe?)



## lanyemichelle (Jul 23, 2011)

A little over a year ago Lucky came into my life. She had been dumped in a creek near my house and made her way to me. My husband and I adopted her and she is now like a child to us. She looks quite a lot like a chihuahua but we think she is mixed. We can't really tell what breed she is. She is quite tall and has a pretty long torso. She weighs about 6-7 pounds. Any ideas? 

Our sweet girl


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She looks Chihuahua to me, she's a sweetie


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She looks like all chihuahua to me. What a pretty girl!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She looks Chi to me too, what a sweet heart.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Shes lovely...and looks chihuahua to me...Thank goodness she arrived at your home....what kind of person just dumps off a defenseless animal


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Def all chi x


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

So pretty. She has such a sweet face. And she looks like a Chihuahua to me, too!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

A very lovely and lucky dog


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

She looks like a chi to me!!!! I can't see her whole body but everything about her face: eyes, ears, nose, all scream chi to me. I don't see anything else.

And she's super cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw she is so lovely!  (And she definitely looks all chi to me.)


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd love to see some side pics is she a merle? She looks like a full blooded chi to me too


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She looks full chi to me too! She is a doll!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a beautiful coat luckey has luckey sure looks just like all our chihs so youve come to the right place welcome


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She looks like a lovely little Chihuahua to me !  She's gorgeous! More photos soon i hope!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

shes one lucky chihuahua to have found you


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

8 dont think she is a mix either
she is a very pretty chi


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Such a pretty girl....and def all chi


----------



## lanyemichelle (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is Lucky's story for people who want to know =)

Lucky showed up at my house in May of 2010. She was extremely skinny, with a wounded paw and very skittish. I found her laying in my garage when I came home one day and coaxed her into the house by leaving the door into the home open and closing the garage door. She would not eat or let anyone come near her for about five days. She slept on a chair in my living room and would snarl and snap if anyone tried to touch her. She eventually became a little more friendly and we tried to look for her owner. We found out that a litter of chihuahua pups had been found dead and dumped in a creek by where I live, and since it was evident that Lucky had recently had pups we concluded they were hers. 

Now, she is the most loving, sweet dog ever. It took a while for her to come around but she is definitely like a child to my husband and I now. She is extremely protective us and has even chased a neighbor out of our yard. She is still skittish around new people, and takes to women more easily than she does to men. Amazingly, she likes children. She is almost always wanting to play or cuddle. She sleeps either laying on top of me under the covers at night, or right next to my side. 

It's amazing how such a timid little dog who was obviously mistreated can still be so loving and have a HUGE personality! 

Some more pictures:










Taking a nap










Her response to the word 'treat'


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:definitely looks like a chi.u r lucky 2 have her n shes lucky 2 have u


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh a Chi for sure and a real cutie as well!
I am so happy for her that she found you! I know what you mean about being like a child to you, my hubby and I are the same way about Calista.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my word why would someone do that!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

That's one pretty chihuahua. Welcome to the forum. She is so lucky to have found you.... Can you even imagine being a mom and being dumped in a creek with all your babies. ????? How traumatic for her, bless her little heart. So glad she has found someone to love her!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is a beauty!
Am really glad she found a great loving home with you, poor girl!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks full Chihuahua to me too. Some just have legs that keep on going! What a loving face, she was meant to find you


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

She is soo beautiful. She looks like a chihuahua to me. She is extremly lucky to have found you, i just dont understand how can someone dump their dog with little PUPPIES into a creek!!! 
I just want to say that i admire you for looking after Lucky even though she wouldnt come near you for 5 days.


----------



## lanyemichelle (Jul 23, 2011)

I am so glad she found us! I can't imagine what could have happened to her if she hadn't. She has turned out to be the BEST dog! She is extremely affectionate and loving and so fun to play with. I'd never had a chihuahua or really even known anyone with one before I got Lucky and I have to say if I ever got another puppy I would get a chi for sure!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

im far from an expert but i can only see chi,she's lovely too


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

adorable little girl looks full chi to me toooo x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She's a beauty, and so very Lucky to have found you, hence her name I'm sure. She looks like full chi to me as well.


----------

